# Chocolate spray gun



## olivias (Jan 8, 2017)

Hi,

Can somebody recommend a spray gun for coating enteremet cakes with chocolate mixture to get that velvety coating on them? 

P.S. In Canada preferebly

Thank you!


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

Did you do a search on here?

http://www.cheftalk.com/newsearch?search=chocolate+spray+gun


----------



## olivias (Jan 8, 2017)

Yes, I did. It didn't give me much of an option


----------



## russ (Sep 13, 2006)

Wagner power painter works fine


----------



## olivias (Jan 8, 2017)

Russ said:


> Wagner power painter works fine


I've heard about it, but not sure about using not food-grade plastic...


----------



## russ (Sep 13, 2006)

True that! the Matfer Bourgeat sprayer probably safer.


----------



## olivias (Jan 8, 2017)

Russ said:


> True that! the Matfer Bourgeat sprayer probably safer.


Could you possibly direct me where I can get it? 
The only one I was able to find was Krea chocolate spray gun, but I can not find any suppliers in Canada unfortunately


----------



## russ (Sep 13, 2006)

Chefs Depot Inc. 
MB spray gun 26904. $275


----------



## olivias (Jan 8, 2017)

Russ said:


> Chefs Depot Inc.
> MB spray gun 26904. $275


Hi Russ,

Could you please give me a link? I can't find it for some reason.

Thank you!


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Edit.

Sorry...broken link.

mimi


----------



## olivias (Jan 8, 2017)

flipflopgirl said:


> Edit.
> Sorry...broken link.
> 
> mimi


Thank you, Mimi! Emailed them


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Inspire with color?

http://www.chefrubber.com/

A favorite site but deadly dangerous for my "play" Visa....I want it ALL!

/img/vbsmilies/smilies/laser.gif

mimi


----------

